# Sports betting research



## sports_ntu (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi there

I'm researching sports betting motivations for my PhD at NTU and I'm looking for sports bettors to do a questionnaire. I'd be very grateful if you could check it out (there's also a prize draw for 5X50 Amazon vouchers). 

Link here: https://nbsntu.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0SWoLZqEw1979at


----------

